# Lake Erie Walleyes



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

How many you Nd boys been down to Lake Erie for early april eyes? I've been seeing lots of ND plates at the boat ramp in the last week...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

FLW is at the Detroit River this week so thats probably why you saw ND plates.


----------

